# RV Condensation



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

Has anyone else had problems with condensation in the camper? We have had it several times, mostly in the mornings. Its never been a real problem, but more annoying when it happens.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you have a pop up or hybrid? If so, get the Popup Gizmos - Camping Product Reviews - Bunkend cover - Powered by ReviewPost - and run some fans to keep the air circulating through the bedrooms.


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

hasleys said:


> Has anyone else had problems with condensation in the camper? We have had it several times, mostly in the mornings. Its never been a real problem, but more annoying when it happens.


I always find it easiest to leave the windows open a crack, as well as the bathroom vent. Depending on the size of the camper, and the number of people inside it, all that breathing will put a whole lot of moisture into the air.
But, again, it depends on the type of camper you have, and the window options.

Good luck!


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. Its a trailer, not a hybrid type. Your probably right, best to crack a window or open the vent. I will try that next trip.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ventilation is most likely the problem as mentioned. The bathroom vent is usually a good choice, especially on cooler nights.


----------

